# Realtek erkennt weder Lautsprecher oder Headset



## Massaka496 (20. Oktober 2013)

Guten Tag 

ich habe folgendes problem, ein soundkarte erkennt keine eingesteckten stecker.
Es ging alles bevor ich meinen cpu kühler wechselte.
Ich habe nichts anderes abgebaut oder angefasst.

Was ich zuvor versucht habe:

Im Bios ist alles aktiviert
Bios neu update
Treiber mehrmals de und instaliert
Neueste update von realtek instaliert

und trotzdem nichts gefunden woran es liegen könnte.
Soundkarte kann nicht beschädigt sein da sie erkannt wird und von Windows als aktive angezeigt wird. 
am sound balken sieht man auch das musik abgespielt wird. 
aber keine der eingesteckten stecker wird erkannt. woran könnte es liegen?
Ist meine soundkarte kaputt? 

sound.jpg - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2013)

Hast Du auch ein Frontpanel für Sound? Geht es denn dort? 

Ansonsten sehr kuriose Sachen, möglicherweise hast du ne kleine statische Entladung aufs Board gegeben, und der Soundchip ist nun hin...? Vlt. brenn dir mal eine Knoppix-CD und boote damit, ich MEINE, dass auch SOund dort dann funktionieren müsste, wenn der Chip noch okay ist


----------



## Massaka496 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja habe ich, es geht weder vorne noch hinten. Ich bin momentan auch sprachlos. Sitze nun den ganzen Tag dran solche fehler sind nirgends bekannt. Ich versuche es mal mit der Knoppix-CD.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2013)

Naja, so was kann passieren. Bei einem meiner Boards war auch mal der Onboardsound kaputt, ohne Fehlermeldung - er ging einfach nicht. Da ich ne extra-Soundkarte hatte, ist mit das erst aufgefallen, als ich für das Board die Testversion von win8 mal installierte und die Extra-Karte nicht erkannt wurde. Aber auch onboardsound ging nicht. Dann hab ich mal win7 geladen ohne die Sounkarte: auch nix. Alles neu installiert, also Windows komplett neu: nichts. Der war einfach futsch.


----------



## Massaka496 (21. Oktober 2013)

Mit Knoopix hat auch nichts geklappt. Ich versuche mal aus meiner garantie raus zuholen. Da mein Motherboard noch keine 2 Monate alt ist. Ich danke dir.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2013)

vlt installier Windows 1x neu zur Sicherheit


----------



## Massaka496 (21. Oktober 2013)

ich habe es schon bereits 2 mal formatiert. es hat nichts gebracht.
Habe auch schon eine Antowrt von asus bekommen mit einem retoure schein.
Falls ich den fehler je erfahre poste ich es hier.
Damit der nächste etwas mehr Informationen hat.

Mich interessiert es auch sehr wie so etwas zustande kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2013)

kannst ja dann mal bescheid geben, was da rauskam


----------

